# Ap. Cacatuoides!



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Well I got one today( looks to be a female) and I can already tell im going to love this fish! Just wanted your opinion on whether she could be fine in a 10 gallon for possibly her life? Right now she is pretty small so I am not concerned for now, but the future? Her tank mates are a small school of neons and an albino bushynose pleco( I will not add anymore fish), and there is a good amount of plants and roots for cover and exploring.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

One in a 10 is fine. But for more than 1, you could have aggression issues in a 10, if you get another, go up to a 15 or 20.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Good to hear. Thanks.


----------

